# IPFire - a free firewall worth $200



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

Here is my write up of IPFire, the free firewall with a Network Intrusion Prevention System and Gateway Antivirus.(new added content )

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/IPFire_-_a_free_Firewall_with_Network_Intrusion_Prevention_System

Note to moderators: Cookiegal asked me to do my write up in the Techguy Wiki and deleted my previous post for me, because I was asking her to do too many needed modifications, and the wiki allows me to update my posting myself.


----------

